# Are the Plastisol transfers all screen printed?



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Are all the Plastisol transfers all screen printed?

Are the stock transfers from ProWorld also screen printed?

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, all plastisol transfers are screen printed. It's the only way plastisol can be applied.

Pro World sells different kinds of transfers. Each transfer states how it's produced (screen printed, Rhinestone, embroidered, etc.)


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks splathead!


----------

